# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Sofra dardane 2005

## Qerim

Të premten në Bajram Curr të Shqipërisë ka përfunduar festivali i tretë Sofra dardane 2005, në të cilën morën pjesë ansamble dhe shoqëri kulturo-artistike nga Shqipëria, Maqedonia dhe Kosova.

----------

